# 7yr 410 Goodman pressures high - New home owners not happy



## beech2000 (Jul 15, 2015)

So I am new to this forum but 3 years now as technician for a local Co-Op. Home owner warranty called back on two 410 units in same sub division with same exact problem.
Low pressure is 150 and high approaches 500. At first I thought the customers evaps were dirty. Nope. filters perfect and evaps dusty but don't seem plugged. My boss is an arshole and wanting to sell the insurance company's new units compressor units. 5 years warranty so 2 years out. Thoughts?


----------



## mcjo tech (Feb 13, 2012)

Why would you think the evap was dirty. Your low side pressure is somewhat higher then normal which would NOT indicate a blocked indoor coil. Blocked indoor coils usually cause a low suction side pressure not a high suction pressure. You need to take a superheat and subcooling measurement to determine refrigerant state conditions. Subcooling is a must if you have a tev metering device in the system.


----------



## smsprestige (Aug 20, 2015)

maybe be a bad txv or slight restriction in filter dryer. Or a number of many other thing. sub cooling needs to be checked


----------

